# Experiences of Greenwich......



## Supertrooper (28 July 2012)

Following on from the thumbs up for Greenwich thread it's lovely to read your experiences of the day. Especially for those of us that arn't going. 

Please can you put them on here


----------



## LizzieJ (28 July 2012)

I went today  the transport and security was faultless! I went on the clipper from Bankside, no queues at all until we got into the venue  massive queues for water, no running order available, arrows pointing in the wrong direction! They got copies of the running order out in the end and covered over the wrong arrows but the queues for food and water grew until people were waiting over an hour only to find out the food had run out in several places. There were several food stalls that weren't open too. I spoke to a few people with children who were basically forced to leave at lunch time as they couldn't get any food and tbh the food area was pretty scary if you were small as so many people in such small area. Aside from this it was fab  I walked the xc and can't wait to watch it on Monday. The backdrop is fabulous and the course has fantastic detail  I am back tomorrow but shall be taking lunch with me and a few water bottles so I only have to queue once! There are several big screens around the course and you can see the one in the arena from several places so if you do walk the course you don't need to miss too much  I imagine the transport will be busier during the week as there will be commuters too but it really was fine today  The armed forces did a fab job, very good humoured and not at all intimidating having them there. It really was busier than it looked on tv but due to queues/course walking/big screens a lot spent most their time not in their seats.


----------



## galaxy (28 July 2012)

We took our own food so luckily had no problems.  But the burger/hod roast stalls did not rub out, but there were queues.  I'd recommend you take your own!

Queues for water was the only issue we had.  Take more than 1 each and fill at any opportunity!!

We had no arrrow issues   and all the helpers and security were friendly and efficient.  

Truely brilliant day


----------



## Lucyad (28 July 2012)

Do you need wellies?  Just packing to fly from Glasgow for SJ day of eventing.  Thanks for tips about food and water bottles.


----------



## galaxy (28 July 2012)

Lucyad said:



			Do you need wellies?  Just packing to fly from Glasgow for SJ day of eventing.  Thanks for tips about food and water bottles.
		
Click to expand...

Nope!  Not a spot of mud!  Some people were in flip flops!


----------



## Lucyad (28 July 2012)

Thanks!  That certainly makes for a lighter bag then!


----------



## Bernster (28 July 2012)

Just back from an amazing day. Got there easily from blackheath. Trains empty. Easy to find the venue. No queues!  Got straight in after slick security. Busier around the stadium but got a good view of some of the xc fences. They look great. Had brilliant seats and a lovely sunny day. Think I might have a bit of sun stroke actually! 

 Long queues for food and water taps so get yours early or take your lunch with you. Abilities and organisation really good I thought. Got out easy enough as well although lots of people around Greenwich.  

V impressed overall . Got to see our two first riders and some lovely rounds. And some not so good but all good fun!  Then went home for a lovely long gallop as the evening cooled. Bliss


----------



## ghostie (28 July 2012)

Was fab - pretty well organised I thought and a very relaxed and happy atmosphere

No need for wellies (I wore flip flops  ).  The stands are pretty exposed so take suncream (in a bottle of less than 100ml to get through security) - we got quite burnt!  Hardly queued for toilets either as there are loos on the way in to each stand.

Definitely take your own food in and a bottle to fill with water once you're in.

Top tip courtesy of the nice army man - the water in the toilets is drinking water so fill up your water bottle there without having to queue


----------



## Bernster (28 July 2012)

Just a quick one - was told you can take 250ml of sun screen. Good tip re tap water !


----------



## ghostie (28 July 2012)

Bernster said:



			Just a quick one - was told you can take 250ml of sun screen. Good tip re tap water !
		
Click to expand...

oooh really? Wish I'd known that - we had a last minute panic and didn't take any.  Have an oddly burnt left knee cap.  Still, least I was well hydrated


----------



## criso (28 July 2012)

Quick question - did anyone get the DLR to Greenwich, was this route more crowded than Blackheath?


----------



## Bernster (28 July 2012)

criso said:



			Quick question - did anyone get the DLR to Greenwich, was this route more crowded than Blackheath?
		
Click to expand...

Judging by the route home I'd say Greenwich generally was busier than blackheath but still ok. Not sure if Monday will be the same as more people for xc and it's a work day. For some


----------



## smiggy (28 July 2012)

Bit off piste but on way back to station we stopped at waterstones cafe to let queues subside at station.
Was really quiet, orange and cranberry cake was to die for and coffee free with cake, bargainous!
That way got seat on train from Greenwich


----------



## CalllyH (28 July 2012)

Dlr was absolutely fine there and back and only one word to describe the dressage and greenwich 

AMAZING


----------



## Sleighfarer (29 July 2012)

Bernster said:



			Just a quick one - was told you can take 250ml of sun screen. Good tip re tap water !
		
Click to expand...

You can take 200ml of sun cream. I got mine through no problem. Pity I didn't use it enough - my nose is a sorry sight


----------



## atlantis (29 July 2012)

So what would be the best way of getting there from the north of London (trains can get in at st pancreas or euston


----------



## LizzieJ (29 July 2012)

I am on the dlr now and that and the tube have been quiet today but obviously there are no commuters...


----------

